# no period!



## jessica44 (Jun 21, 2009)

hey!! im new to ibs, i was only "diasnosed" around 4 months ago, but ive skipped my period for the last 2 months, im not on the pill, and theres no possible way i can be pregnant as i havent done anything to get pregnant to tie in with the timing! my periods have always been like clock work every month so im getting pretty concerned. could ibs effect my cycle? ive only have maybe 2 big ibs flare ups during the past 2 months to.thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There isn't anything specific it would do, but physical stress of any kind can throw off anyone's period. A bad flare up or two is going to be stressful to the body even if you deal well with it emotionally.Also if you have restricted your eating by a lot (which some people do when the IBS flares up) that can throw off your period, especially if you tend to be on the slim side to start with. If your body doesn't feel it has enough reserves it won't ovulate.Even if it is the stress of the IBS throwing it off you should probably see the gynecologist. A lot of things can mess with your hormones and periods and skipping two periods, IMO, is enough to go get a check up just to make sure nothing other than stress is going on.


----------



## PeaLea (Sep 16, 2009)

You all seem so knowledgeable! my eatin is VERY restricted since ive had ibs and this is the first time since being diagnosed (ten weeks ago) i could have a late period or may even miss one when i was diagnosed with ibs i was on my period this time im due anyday and feeling like ####! i constantly feel sick, bloated ect i can only seem to eat fruit soup cereal yoghurts, as the day goes on i can get more, but the mornings are the worse! im only 5ft 3" tall was never more than 6 n half stone so am very slight but before this ibs i was a very heatly individual had regular periods, good heatly appetite for someone small, my perents never worried because my mother at my age was just as slight as me and tbh my brother isnt massive either and my dad is fairly small, though im the smallest in the family, until i got ibs i was fine! so how comes ibs can be effected by your menstral cycle? should i be on the pill?


----------

